# Got my new scale.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I think I'm going to like this RCBS Range master 750 a lot.

Easy to calibrate too.

I'm going to have to build a stand for the powder trickler though as the nozzle is even with the middle of the pan.

 Al


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I've got the same one and like it quite a bit. It really made a reloading session go alot faster than when using a balance beam scale. I think I might end up getting an automatic dispenser/scale in the future to make things even easier. I have the same problem with my trickler not being tall enough. Just haven't worked anything out to fix the problem yet. Maybe I'll screw the trickler down to a chunk of 2x4 or something.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm probably going to do as a friend did. He used a hole saw the size of the trickler base to cut down about a inch and a half in a 4x4 block then chisled it out so the trickler sets in it.

 Al


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

I also use that scale and its great for high volume prairie dog type stuff but I would rather use my beam scale for precision and I often weigh one against the other.

It can be fussy tho. Keep it away from magnets and shop lights(the ones with the 4ft long. tubular, white light bulbs. I cant think of what theyre called but they drive electronic scales nuts. I also found out after having issues with mine(biggest issue was failure to return to zero after weighing a charge-it would be anywhere from 1 to 5 tenths of a grain off and require recalibration or rezeroing the pan), that you should turn them on 24 hours prior to using them to allow them to "stabilize" for what ever reason. I have had much fewer problems with mine since I started doing this.

Anyway, hope this saves some head ache.

Good luck,

Jaybic


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Got the scale all set up and working. Was worrying about the 4 foot shop light over my loading bench so kept useing the balance beam to cross check every other throw. Always right on the money, talked to a old reloader I know and he asked if my lights had a eletronic ballast. I checked the paper work and it does have that ballast so no more worrys about the light being a problem. Loaded up a couple thousand rounds then packed in the original box and put it away.

Got it out last week to load more. The thing would not power up till installed a battery. I sent this off to RCBS.
*The 9 v adpter on my range master 750 stopped working. It isn't even a
year old yet.
what is it going to cost to replace it.

Thank You.

Al *

Got this reply yesterday.
*Hi, just ordered your part for you.

Thank you,*
*Technical Services/cm
ATK/RCBS Operation
(800) 533-5000*

 Al


----------

